# electives



## isha (Jun 29, 2007)

come electives that are beign required for premed are we allowed to take them at a community college and then transfer them
cuase i have been taking psych and soem others at a comunity college and i wanted to know if most colleges woudl accept them?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Your community college should be able to tell you which of their courses are transferable for credit towards a 4 year bachelor's degree.


----------

